# JB's Lawn / 2017



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Just to keep a log of the progress. Lots of pics. Sorry

Scalping
Facing the house - looking down the right side
 
Looking up the same side

Dethatching pics






LOTS of raking :shock:


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Continued
Raking and dethatching

Back of house (the area that need a ton of work)


Front yard




Rows of thatch




Starting to green up, also cut at BH .5". Going aerate and sand in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We love pictures! Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> We love pictures! Looking great! :thumbup:


+1


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

April 22 - 1/2" bench HOC and mulched.






JB


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesome JB! Lots of green!


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Looking really good!


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Aerated and fertilized last night.







JB


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice! How many passes did you make? Did you pick up the cores? Will you be toodressing?


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Nice! How many passes did you make? Did you pick up the cores? Will you be toodressing?


My property is big, so I used a tow behind plug aerater. The ground was soft from the rain last Sunday. I did a lot of passes, probably too many. I was going to gather the cores, but its supposed to rain real good Thursday and Friday. I'm going to see what that does to the lawn, Saturday I plan on getting a load of sand. We'll see how that goes. 

JB


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! How many passes did you make? Did you pick up the cores? Will you be toodressing?
> ...


I see. Good luck!!!!


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Aerated and fertilized last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on edging and mulch! Lush lawn in no time, the pics in a month will be awesome.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Put down a ton of sand, filled in all low spots and around a few trees.





My boys filled the wheel barrel while I spread the sand. They were great helpers.!





JB


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

looks like the kids were having fun in the sand!! How did the rain handle the aeration cores?


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> looks like the kids were having fun in the sand!! How did the rain handle the aeration cores?


yes and I also made a heavy steel thing to drag around to break the cores even more.


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

jbrown said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! How many passes did you make? Did you pick up the cores? Will you be toodressing?
> ...


I can't see images at work. What type of tow behind plug aerator did you get? Are you happy with it? Thanks!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

jbrown said:


> ...I also made a heavy steel thing to drag around to break the cores even more.


That drag is awesome. It looks a lot like that one that I made. They work fantastic. The one I built is 10' long. It pretty much has to be pulled with something that has a motor. Being that long and steel it really does not need added weight.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

luderiffic said:



> jbrown said:
> 
> 
> > Iriasj2009 said:
> ...


I got http://www.homedepot.com/p/Agri-Fab-40-in-Plug-Aerator-45-0518/206796053 and I'm very pleased! It does the job. I add a ton of weight (2 cinder blocks, 2 square pavers, and 2 bricks, about 150lbs) I aerated 2 days after a good rain. Pulls plugs nicely.

JB


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

jbrown said:


> luderiffic said:
> 
> 
> > jbrown said:
> ...


Awesome, that's a good priced model as well. Thank you!


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Updated pic after a cut, its comming in nicely. still a little cool at night. I was going to put down PGR, but is was crazy windy. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

some more update pics.
These were from yesterday when I got home from work. the bermuda is still tryin to grow in, its just now getting warm here, still in the upper 60's at night.





JB


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Quick update
Tons of rain and cooler temps. Bermuda still hasn't really taken off.
Cut and edged.






This morning pics.



Video


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

looking great JB!! all the hard work dethatching earlier this year is paying off!!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice curb appeal, looking great


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow! Such a transformation, the pup seems to approve!


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Nice curb appeal, looking great





tbdh20 said:


> Wow! Such a transformation, the pup seems to approve!


Thanks guys!


----------

